# Quad bikes - helmets?



## Spudlet (15 August 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-10847375

Should helmets be compulsory on quad bikes?

What brought this to mind was reading a blog I visit every so often - the guys son is 17 years old and currently in intensive care with serious head injuries as the result of a quad bike accident (no way to know if he had a helmet on or not).

I have been on a quad bike that threatened to overturn, a rubbish hired one on holiday that couldn't quite make it up a hill although in this case I was able to hop off and the bike stayed on its wheels. It was certainly food for thought as we were not wearing helmets.

My personal view is that helmets should be worn on the roads the same as for motorbikes, and that children should wear helmets at all times. I think anyone with any sense should wear a helmet, but adults off road can make the choice for themselves.


----------



## *hic* (15 August 2010)

I'm an ex-motorcyclist. I wear a helmet on a quad on fields and I would certainly do so on the road. I also think that although quads appear easier to ride than a bike - no danger of falling over - really they are far more dangerous due to the danger of lifting a wheel on corners. A fact which most seem to fail to realise.

So yes, I think helmets should be compulsory for quads - but not necessarily for trikes!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 August 2010)

There was a programme about this on the TV the other day - helmets should be made compulsory for quads especially as they are now building them specifically for use on the roads as well as for their original use of agricultural uses.

Without getting on my soapbox (its sunday and the Can't Be A*sed Fairy has landed) anyone getting on a horse, motorbike or quad bike of any variety should wear a helmet. There are only a couple of specialised Neuro ITU's in the counrty and they can't perform miracles.

TBH I see them the same as seatbelts on cars - they are compulsory for a reason and the accident statistics changed dramatically with their introduction - the same would happen with compulsory helmet/hat wearing.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (15 August 2010)

Don't shoot me down but when I was working during lambing time I didn't wear a helmet all the time . The quads were used because they are fast and can handle rough ground. I only wore a helmet when I knew I was going far (over a mile) or when I was accompning my boss ( who drove like a manic ) 

I did fall off a couple of times but I was very lucky and didn't get hurt. Next year I will wear a helmet though after reading articles about the dangers of not wearing one


----------



## k9h (15 August 2010)

Trike bike riders do not have to wear helmets.

Think of Bily Connolly (as exsample).

We use to have a farm trike years ago which was/is much less stable than a quad. 

ATV are not aloud to be driven over 20mph on a public road.


----------



## Pacey (15 August 2010)

k9h said:



			Trike bike riders do not have to wear helmets.

Think of Bily Connolly (as exsample).

We use to have a farm trike years ago which was/is much less stable than a quad. 

ATV are not aloud to be driven over 20mph on a public road.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Is this law?


----------



## perfect11s (15 August 2010)

Pacey said:



			Really? Is this law?
		
Click to expand...

 Im not sure but yes possibly if they are registered as an agricultual machine  this  applys to tractors if you look in the cab oftern there is a warning label stating  "  this tractor must not exceed 20 mph on the highway"  Oh on helmets yes good idea but a better idea is not to ride quads as they are far far more dangerous than two wheel bikes you fall off a bike!!  with a quad   you get tangled up and run over   by them.. I would never let kids have one, get them on a motor bike instead


----------



## MollyMalone (15 August 2010)

I agree that helmets should be worn on quads/atv's. I wouldn't want to go on one without, same a horse and a bicycle. 
I know it is currently a personal choice, but think of the amount of injuries which could be avoided let alone deaths, if helmets were compulasory on all vehicles and horses. (including carriages)


----------



## marble (15 August 2010)

was fence judging yesterday at Eventing Ireland event, quad rider collecting fence slips not wearing helmet, arrived at our fence with lady on passenger seat, also not wearing helmet, my friend who is a long term member of eventing ireland, ie now honourable member for life, said, I think you should be wearing helmet,  rest of day still no helmet, I thought that wearing helmet was compulsory for anyone riding quads at event, am I wrong?


----------



## k9h (15 August 2010)

Pacey said:



			Really? Is this law?
		
Click to expand...



Q: 	    	Can I take my quad bike on the road? 


A: 	    	

Quad bikes were orignially designed for off-road use only. They have special low pressure tyres which are not road legal. Most bikes have a fixed back axle, which makes them unsuitable for cornering on hard surfaces. The factory supplied lighting kits do not conform with the Road Traffic Act. From a comfort and vehicle safety standpoint, the ATV must meet certain vehicle harmonic requirements. 

The answer, therefore, is no in most circumstances. However, for limited road use as an agricultural vehicle, the bike can be modified to comply with the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations 1989. This means it must have indicators, dipping headlights and brake lights, all set at the correct height and location on the bike. Likewise, the ATV must comply with the relevant sections of the Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986. As far as I are able to tell, this means that the ATV must have a horn, a speedometer and the fuel tank must meet with specifications. The ATV is exempt from an MOT but must be registered and display a number plate. Third party insurance is also essential. ATV's have a 20 mph speed limit on the road.

New rules introduced a few years ago, now allow for quads to be used on the road legally if they are homologated or have passed a SVA test. Homologated quads are passed as road legal as a 'type' and are therefore sold by the manufacturers as legal for road use. Off-road quads can be modified and put through their SVA as a quadricycle. This means that their output is limited (to around 18HP), they must pass emissions tests, have mirrors and road legal lights, have independant front and rear brakes and a hand brake and steering lock (this list is not comprehensive!). Road legal tyres are also required. Road legal quads must undergo annual MOT testing after 3 years, and currently there are limited facilities for this test. Some road legal quads are homologated for 2 riders. A driving licence is required, but not a helmet (although we thoroughly recommend you wear one for your own safety). The quad needs to be insured for road use and have a valid tax disc.


Also agricultural quad are not designed for passengers. The large seatis for the driver to shift their body & weight to keep it upright & stable whilst manovering over difficult terrain. 
So should the quad driver at the event carrying a passenger with no helmet they/the event would have no insurance covering them.


----------



## suzysparkle (15 August 2010)

I have a quad and I'm pretty sure it's down to the landowner as to if you need to. If you use one on Forestry commission land (around here anyway) you have to have a) permission b) LANTRA qualification and c) wear the appropriate gear which includes a helmet (funnily approved to EN1384 so a riding hat is good!!), safety shoes (steel toe caps) and gloves. 

It's not mandatory to wear a helmet on a Horse (unless the event requires it or under 14 - I think anyway - on the road) yet a Horse weighs more, is higher up AND has a mind of its own. There opens a new can of worms!!

Personally I think 2 wheels, 4 wheels with no roof (ie not a car where you ought to wear a seatbelt), being pulled by 4 legs (Horse or Husky!!) or sat on 4 legs you wear a helmet!! It's just common sense. One of the farm hands here fell off his quad on the road and is lucky he survived.


----------



## jesterfaerie (16 August 2010)

IMO it shouldn't be a personal choice, I think that helmets should be made mandatory for everyone whether they are on a horse, bike or quad etc.


----------



## Cyberchick (16 August 2010)

My son is just about to turn 6 and is practising to be able to race quads ( not legally allowed until 6yrs old ). He goes to all practice tracks that are supervised and has it drummed into him by us that he is not allowed to step foot near his quad without Helmet, neck brace, body armour and correct boots. He will, if he wants to, go onto moto x or bike racing ( think big time petrol head ) Because he has been brought up around tracks where everybody is in the correct attire he will mention when he see's people with no helmets or even incorrect clothing on bikes or quads on the roads. As with bikes, have fun and enjoy them but give them respect.


----------



## Serenity087 (16 August 2010)

In Aus, anything with two, three or four wheels and no roof is a motorbike.

A subtle change in the ruling here and all "motorbikes" would then be covered by the same helmet laws.

I've seen some of the chaos that can happen with farm quads.  Also seen the chaos with farm motorbikes, however many wheels.


----------



## Over2You (17 August 2010)

I think anyone who gets on a horse, bicycle, quad, motorbike, etc, is a blistering idiot. I look at all those natural horsemen that harp on about ground safety (like how to avoid being kicked and keeping the horse's nose tipped toward you for mounting), then think what complete morons they are when they ride WITHOUT any protective headgear.  Do they think  a fall isn't going to be as damaging as a kick? About the only ones I've seen on the TV who do are Julie Goodnight and Kelly Marks. My Mother's partner has a motorbike and will NEVER allow anyone to ride pillion without a helmet. He also advocates complete body protection too. That made me think. Apart from air jackets and back protectors, there is nothing else to protect the rest of the body on horse riders. Look at how many people who go out riding (especially in the summer), in just t-shirts and jodhpurs that offer sod all protection in the event of a fall. I was riding through woodland a few weeks ago, and a branch caught my leg and arm drawing quite a bit of blood. My jodhpurs were ripped open and my arms weren't protected as I was wearing a t-shirt. Most biker gear is made from thick leather and Kevlar (the same stuff that's used to make bullet proof clothing). Granted they are usually going much faster than a horse, but a fall from a horse can be just as severe as a fall from a bike.


----------



## perfect11s (17 August 2010)

Over2You said:



			I think anyone who gets on a horse, bicycle, quad, motorbike, etc, is a blistering idiot. I look at all those natural horsemen that harp on about ground safety (like how to avoid being kicked and keeping the horse's nose tipped toward you for mounting), then think what complete morons they are when they ride WITHOUT any protective headgear.  Do they think  a fall isn't going to be as damaging as a kick? About the only ones I've seen on the TV who do are Julie Goodnight and Kelly Marks. My Mother's partner has a motorbike and will NEVER allow anyone to ride pillion without a helmet. He also advocates complete body protection too. That made me think. Apart from air jackets and back protectors, there is nothing else to protect the rest of the body on horse riders. Look at how many people who go out riding (especially in the summer), in just t-shirts and jodhpurs that offer sod all protection in the event of a fall. I was riding through woodland a few weeks ago, and a branch caught my leg and arm drawing quite a bit of blood. My jodhpurs were ripped open and my arms weren't protected as I was wearing a t-shirt. Most biker gear is made from thick leather and Kevlar (the same stuff that's used to make bullet proof clothing). Granted they are usually going much faster than a horse, but a fall from a horse can be just as severe as a fall from a bike.
		
Click to expand...

 I think we should all get the goverment  to wrap us in cotton wool and make us stay at home  then we would be safe


----------



## Over2You (17 August 2010)

Over2You said:



			I think anyone who gets on a horse, bicycle, quad, motorbike, etc, is a blistering idiot. I look at all those natural horsemen that harp on about ground safety (like how to avoid being kicked and keeping the horse's nose tipped toward you for mounting), then think what complete morons they are when they ride WITHOUT any protective headgear.  Do they think  a fall isn't going to be as damaging as a kick? About the only ones I've seen on the TV who do are Julie Goodnight and Kelly Marks. My Mother's partner has a motorbike and will NEVER allow anyone to ride pillion without a helmet. He also advocates complete body protection too. That made me think. Apart from air jackets and back protectors, there is nothing else to protect the rest of the body on horse riders. Look at how many people who go out riding (especially in the summer), in just t-shirts and jodhpurs that offer sod all protection in the event of a fall. I was riding through woodland a few weeks ago, and a branch caught my leg and arm drawing quite a bit of blood. My jodhpurs were ripped open and my arms weren't protected as I was wearing a t-shirt. Most biker gear is made from thick leather and Kevlar (the same stuff that's used to make bullet proof clothing). Granted they are usually going much faster than a horse, but a fall from a horse can be just as severe as a fall from a bike.
		
Click to expand...

Oops!! I was very tired when I posted this, so this is how it should have read:

I think anyone who gets on a horse, bicycle, quad, motorbike, etc, without a helmet is a blistering idiot. I look at all those natural horsemen that harp on about ground safety (like how to avoid being kicked and keeping the horse's nose tipped toward you for mounting), then think what complete morons they are when they ride WITHOUT any protective headgear. Do they think a fall isn't going to be as damaging as a kick? About the only ones I've seen on the TV who do are Julie Goodnight and Kelly Marks. My Mother's partner has a motorbike and will NEVER allow anyone to ride pillion without a helmet. He also advocates complete body protection too. That made me think. Apart from air jackets and back protectors, there is nothing else to protect the rest of the body on horse riders. Look at how many people who go out riding (especially in the summer), in just t-shirts and jodhpurs that offer sod all protection in the event of a fall. I was riding through woodland a few weeks ago, and a branch caught my leg and arm drawing quite a bit of blood. My jodhpurs were ripped open and my arms weren't protected as I was wearing a t-shirt. Most biker gear is made from thick leather and Kevlar (the same stuff that's used to make bullet proof clothing). Granted they are usually going much faster than a horse, but a fall from a horse can be just as severe as a fall from a bike.


----------



## gekko (17 August 2010)

That info about Australia is incorrect. No helmet or bike licence required for a trike.... and you can drive a convertible without a helmet too (think about what you said! lol)

No fully road legal quad bikes here yet, but you can get a "Special Purpose Vehicle" rego for ag use on roads... ie my quad is legal for "farm to farm" between our properties as is my tractor and our truck that is otherwise not road legal... no helmet required on any of them...but if i get on a bike with the same farm to farm rego...helmet!


----------



## Over2You (17 August 2010)

perfect11s said:



			I think we should all get the goverment  to wrap us in cotton wool and make us stay at home  then we would be safe 

Click to expand...

I was just saying that (in general) bikers are much better protected than horse riders. I saw a bit of one of those emergency services reality shows (think it was Helicopter Heroes) a while ago and they were discussing some of what I brought up here. They are called out to something like 20% more riding accidents than motorcycle accidents. They also said that riders take far too many liberties. Taking it for granted that their horses won't spook, that they'll be perfectly alright without a helmet (horse will look after them), and that riding gear offers very little protection. Like there is nothing to guard the neck area whereas you can buy all different types of neck braces in bike shops.

I'm pretty sure though that we all know the risks of horse riding. I've had a few falls myself, but nothing too serious. That woodland incident was the only time I have ever seen blood while riding.


----------



## Sixteen Hands (23 August 2010)

In my view it's sensible to wear head protection at all times when on a quad bike.  There have been too many horrendous accidents.  A secured riding hat to the latest requirements will suffice.

If used in a work situation it's a legal requirement to be trained and wear head protection.

See:  Two thirds of Scottish farms fail on quad bike safety 

HSE ATV Quad Bikes

HSE Safe Use of Quad Bikes


----------

